# newbie (to the form) with a question



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

We recently had our Rockwood 2280 popup DESTROYED when a neighbor hit it at more than 60mph. Looked like someone had set of a C4 charge after it landed in our yard. Anyway, we are looking at a Rockwood 2306 from RV-Wholesalers.com, which will be towed w an '07 Silverado Extended cab (5.3 Iron block VA). It wd tow much better, and be a lot safer with an equalizer hitch. Looking seriously at an Eaz-tow unit. (Dealer wants $555.00 for a hitch installed on the rig). Now my question: How hard wd it be to do the install, and abt how long wd it take for 2 men who are very familiar with hand and power tools to put it on the trailer? My truck came w the receiver platform (ClassIV) from the factory. Thanks for any help.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Pjeffreysr1,

Part of the challenge is setting up the WDH. Hopefully, these instructions will help answer your question.

BTW, have you confirmed that the frame of your Rockwood is compatible with a WDH?

Also I just quickly looked at the Eaz-tow unit web site and could not find the instructions. One thing I noted was that this unit requires that you have a separate sway control bar. IMHO, I would think you would be better off with a WDH that has sway control integrated into the unit.

Ruide


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Oops sorry :welcome: to the forum.

Ruide


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

If it's like mine, there's nothing to installing - you just need to measure it out and tighten some bolts.


----------



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks fr the input. heruide. I was thnking the same thing. In fact after talking it over w my son (a contractor), I am thinking very seriously abt 'btng the bullett' and letting the dealer install the one they offer (Equal-i-zer) at the $555 installed they quote.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Pjeffreysr1,

You are welcome and here's wishing you all the best with the project.

Ruide


----------



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Another question: Since we are moving up to an upright, we need some other advice. We have a chance to get a Wildwood XLite 26BHXL, also fom RV-Wholesalers. It has a base wght of 3881, and hitch weight 407 - dry. Now my hitch receiver is rated at 5000#. I have been told that the GVW of a rig it listed with water, etc, in the tanks. True or false. My DW likes it because it is a little bigger than the Minilite. A little simple math gives 1119# to max receiver capacity. Correct me if I am wrong, but that is a lot of 'stuff' to take camping. We a) carry very little food WITH us while traveling, b) we NEVER travel w water, (fresh, black or gray). My major msgiving is the suspension: Minilite has rubber torsion, the Xlite has solid two axles on springs. Simply put: all opinions welcome.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

From what I heard, dry means dry (some people don't ever use their fresh water tank, so they would want to know the weight w/o water). Also, that weight is for standard equipment only, not optional. A/c, microwave, etc. are probably listed as options, so their weight isn't included.

Also, your vehicle's total weight capacity assumes one driver at 170lbs. and no cargo, so be sure to factor that in.


----------



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, we went to Lakeview, OH, Saturday. And came home with a Wldwood Xlite 26BHXL. This is a sweet rig. I figured wrong on 2 things: my truck capacity, and the Wildwood GVW. We love it. Thanks for the Info. I wll be here off and on.


----------

